
GitLab 8.17 Released with GitLab Pages in GitLab CE and Squash on Merge - Smibu
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/22/gitlab-8-17-released/
======
willhallonline
Consistently impressed and surprised with how quickly GitLab appear to be able
to deliver value to users. I am certain that we will be using both Pages and
Squash on Merge in the near future.

------
baconomatic
Nice! Excited about squash on merge finally making its way into Gitlab.

~~~
jobvandervoort
Great to hear; It has taken us a bit longer than we wanted, but we're happy
it's here. Let us know if there are any further improvements we can make.

~~~
baconomatic
We've started using Gitlab at work and fully plan on getting off Github, just
because the experience is so much better.

My only other issue is the the UI in the merge requests. It all seems to run
together and it's difficult (for me at least) to get a handle on what's going
on with comments and the status at the top.

~~~
jobvandervoort
That's great to hear.

We're working on making it easier to see what is happening in merge requests.
It's the intersection of much of GitLab's power [0]. I see some thing in the
issue that might help your case, but I'm also sharing your comment there. If
you have more comments, please feel free to leave them in that issue or to me
directly.

[0]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/25424](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/25424)

